# How to propagate sterile moss?



## Edan bandoot (Dec 17, 2021)

Title seems pretty self explanatory


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Dec 17, 2021)

And yet, I'm confused. Are you asking how to take moss that is not sterile and propagate it in a way that renders it sterile? Do you have "sterile" moss that you want to propagate?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 17, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> And yet, I'm confused. Are you asking how to take moss that is not sterile and propagate it in a way that renders it sterile? Do you have "sterile" moss that you want to propagate?


Sterile meaning lack of foreign biomass and not incapable of reproduction.

The ideal answer would communicate how to take wild unsterile moss and remove all microfauna without killing said moss.

I think this is closest to your second scenario.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Sterile meaning lack of foreign biomass and not incapable of reproduction.
> 
> The ideal answer would communicate how to take wild unsterile moss and remove all microfauna without killing said moss.
> 
> I think this is closest to your second scenario.


Taking wild moss and rendering it sterile AND viable is...not trivial outside of a research lab. There are a handful of research labs working with sterile mosses, but these have been established by sterilizing spores and cultivating them in media that is optimized for that species of moss. The moss is then grown in that medium in sterile containers, because any exposure to air outside a clean room will immediately render it no longer sterile.

Edit: if you're just using the moss for an enclosure, sterility isn't necessary. You'd be better off simply soaking and flushing the moss with plenty of fresh water and calling it a day. Unless you have some specific requirement for sterility?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 17, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> Taking wild moss and rendering it sterile AND viable is...not trivial outside of a research lab. There are a handful of research labs working with sterile mosses, but these have been established by sterilizing spores and cultivating them in media that is optimized for that species of moss. The moss is then grown in that medium in sterile containers, because any exposure to air outside a clean room will immediately render it no longer sterile.
> 
> Edit: if you're just using the moss for an enclosure, sterility isn't necessary. You'd be better off simply soaking and flushing the moss with plenty of fresh water and calling it a day. Unless you have some specific requirement for sterility?


Do you know how long it would take to establish a large bit of moss straight from spores?


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Do you know how long it would take to establish a large bit of moss straight from spores?


i don't know. probably depends on the species. i expect for temperate species it's probably relatively quick since the moss season is short, but biomass accumulation would definitely vary.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 17, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> i don't know. probably depends on the species. i expect for temperate species it's probably relatively quick since the moss season is short, but biomass accumulation would definitely vary.


Well i found an 8 year old youtube video about collecting moss spores and it looks easy enough.

I want to try this route because the last time I propagated moss it was full of nematodes and other weird long worms. Although they may be harmless I find them unsightly.


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Dec 17, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Title seems pretty self explanatory


Hi
 moss propagation is fairly  easy.
Not familiar with which species exactly you are willing to propagate  but this is what I do with many species for my planted tanks 
Get your starter portion.Put it in a blender with a bit of water and few drops of yoghurt and blend it.Then apply it to the wood/stones using paint brush. Put them in clear storage bin,empty tank and cover it with cling film.Keep spraying gently to keep it as moist and environment as humid as the chosen starter moss requires.Open the cling film once twice per day for ventilation. 
There are plenty of YouTube videos about that method (Dry start method for growing aquarium moss, also Dry start moss mudd metod )
Regards Konstantin


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 17, 2021)

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> moss propagation is fairly  easy.
> Not familiar with which species exactly you are willing to propagate  but this is what I do with many species for my planted tanks
> Get your starter portion.Put it in a blender with a bit of water and few drops of yoghurt and blend it.Then apply it to the wood/stones using paint brush. Put them in clear storage bin,empty tank and cover it with cling film.Keep spraying gently to keep it as moist and environment as humid as the chosen starter moss requires.Open the cling film once twice per day for ventilation.
> ...


do you rinse the dirt and macrofauna off the moss before you blend it, or do you blend it with the dirt?


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Dec 17, 2021)

I imagine a little dirt in the mix will be beneficial  as will provide a little nutrition to the moss.
I have only used the method to propagate aquarium mosses and to help them take hold to roots stones during the dry start (4-8 weeks)so they don't float around once I flood the tank after.They are pretty clean as I get them out of my(and others) tanks.
You can grow most of the aquarium mosses out of water but they require higher humidity.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## The Snark (Dec 17, 2021)

Wish I had a clue about all this. I saw or heard about them using these mosses as a control during the moon rock experiments but never learned the who what when why where how.


----------



## Dorifto (Dec 18, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Well i found an 8 year old youtube video about collecting moss spores and it looks easy enough.
> 
> I want to try this route because the last time I propagated moss it was full of nematodes and other weird long worms. Although they may be harmless I find them unsightly.


Those nematodes and worms keep the soil healthy, they are not pasarites, they feed from decaying organic matter. I have then on my vivs from day one, any single issue so far. So there is no need to worry about. 

Take the moss and rinse it generously with low mineral water, hard water could kill the moss. Add it to the blender with a bit of buttermilk and water. Spread the small pieces in a acidic substrate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Dorifto said:


> Those nematodes and worms keep the soil healthy, they are not pasarites, they feed from decaying organic matter. I have then on my vivs from day one, any single issue so far. So there is no need to worry about.
> 
> Take the moss and rinse it generously with low mineral water, hard water could kill the moss. Add it to the blender with a bit of buttermilk and water. Spread the small pieces in a acidic substrate.


buttermilk! Do you know what the role of the buttermilk is? Is it for acidity?


----------



## Edan bandoot (Dec 18, 2021)

Dorifto said:


> Those nematodes and worms keep the soil healthy, they are not pasarites, they feed from decaying organic matter. I have then on my vivs from day one, any single issue so far. So there is no need to worry about.


Didnt ask bro read what I wrote, I said unsightly.


----------



## Dorifto (Dec 18, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Didnt ask bro read what I wrote, I said unsightly.


If that's the problem, let it dry, and follow the same steps. Anyway the probabilities of having those nemadotes again are high, even in sterile moss, as this is not the only source where they can enter to our enclosures. Feeders, substrates, plants... those are common sources, or are you going to sterilize everything?

For what kind of enclosure is intended the moss?



Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> buttermilk! Do you know what the role of the buttermilk is? Is it for acidity?


Yes, but also nutrients.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Farouche (Dec 25, 2021)

I would suggest to look up "The Bryophyta Nursery" shop on Etsy, it's a seller in my country that grows many, many species of moss. There are at least two types of orders you can place on most items, either direct sheets of live dried moss that come sealed in plastic bags of sort and you re-hydrate on arrival, or inoculated discs spores/clay or alfisol discs. If you select the discs, I would assume it would be fairly safe, rather than grown moss that might come with pests - mine did not, however different moss species are grown in different media, and I was happy with the moss that had been grown on dirt but another species I had ordered was grown on pine bark and fairly hard to remove from it, and I didn't want to risk pine elements with my millipedes at the time.

Another plus side to discs is that you can apply the clay to decor so that the moss spores will grow naturally on it and carpet around. It should take a few weeks to grow but that seems the best option to limit pests, unless you're in a hurry to build something. I hope that helps!

Addendum: obviously you could use the discs in a separate nursery container, and use over time while always leaving enough moss to keep the culture going (and hopefully as sterile as possible). That's what I'm planning to do next time I order moss there so I always have my favourites around for projects.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 26, 2021)

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> Taking wild moss and rendering it sterile AND viable is...not trivial outside of a research lab.


Or inside one 

Even if you're propagating from spores, aside from the issues above about introducing contaminants every time you open the tank, how are you planning to sterilize spores you collect? Any standard at home way of collecting spores could also easily collect nematode eggs, which AFAIK are around the same size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Royalty (Jan 2, 2022)

Dorifto said:


> Yes, but also nutrients.


Does the buttermilk or yogurt smell a bit foul? Also I have been wanting to do this on a carved styofoam background, would it erode or crumble the Styrofoam as it establishes?


----------



## Dorifto (Jan 3, 2022)

Royalty said:


> Does the buttermilk or yogurt smell a bit foul?


Nope, it's just a bit 



Royalty said:


> would it erode or crumble the Styrofoam as it establishes?


Not in my case, I covered it with mortar, so it doesn't the foam directly. Simply it gets a nice natural patina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 21, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> The ideal answer would communicate how to take wild unsterile moss and remove all microfauna without killing said moss


Easy answer is don't....all the microfauna is a blessing, not something you should be looking to be rid of.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jan 21, 2022)

cold blood said:


> Easy answer is don't....all the microfauna is a blessing, not something you should be looking to be rid of.


Last time I washed out wild moss it looked like I scooped up a bucket of tapeworms


----------



## CJJon (Feb 4, 2022)

I just collect moss from my yard, shake it off and use it. I want all the bugs and such. If you use 'sterile' everything the bad 'bugs' will most likely take over. Think mold, mites, decaying matter that is stinky, etc. By thoroughly cleaning the moss you upset the natural balance that keeps these things in check.

You may want to take a trip to another area to collect your moss that doesn't have so many creepy-crawlies. I must be lucky, we have a lot of moss on our acreage and it is beautiful stuff. Never has wormy things.


----------



## Farouche (Feb 9, 2022)

The Bryophyta Nursery shop that I mentioned in the previous page released a video about one of the latest moss propagation setup they have on their land, they do mention the spore collecting they do to offer clay disks on their shop, among other info, if you're curious. I hope it's okay to share links:






This is for their clay-loving moss species but they have other setups for other types on their property. May be slightly adjacent to the topic but still cool to know if you're into moss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

